# Spouse Visa Cover Letter?



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello again everyone! I'm still working on getting everything 100% completed before filing for my spouse visa and I have a question for the cover letter. My husband and I have been married for more than 6 years and according to the immi.gov.au website, if you have been married for more than 3 years to an Aussie citizen (or 2 years with a child, which we have a 2 year old daughter) then you can bypass the temporary subclass part of the visa and go straight for the full permanent residency. I was wondering if there were any sites that anyone could suggest that tell you how to create a professional cover letter for the visa or any templates anyone knows about. I've looked, but have not had much luck finding anything on my own. As always, I would be most appreciative.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,

There's no recommended template, but you should set it out like a business letter with sender and receiver's addresses and formal greetings and endings.

I wrote the cover letter for my husband's app. I stated my name as sponsor and my husband's name as the applicant. I explained some of the evidence (we provided originals of some items that were meant to be certified copies, stating that we had been told we could get them back if we asked for them).

So, in your case, just say you would like to be considered for PR straight away on grounds that you have been a couple for however long, and that you have evidence to suggest this. End saying you have provided all necessary documents, but will supply more in required.

Just think of it like a job cover letter and you'll be fine.


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

aussiegirl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> There's no recommended template, but you should set it out like a business letter with sender and receiver's addresses and formal greetings and endings.
> 
> ...


That's what scares me. I'm terrible at writing job cover letters lol. Thanks for the advice, though. I'll start working on it now because I'm sure it'll take me months to perfect it.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Vyktoria said:


> That's what scares me. I'm terrible at writing job cover letters lol. Thanks for the advice, though. I'll start working on it now because I'm sure it'll take me months to perfect it.


Don't stress so much  Even if you just wrote "could you please consider us for PR directly since we .........", they'll check to see if you meet the criteria (and you clearly do), and that'll be it, they'd have no reason to refuse.


----------

